# How to take pics of tank like this>>



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey all,

My dad recently got a nice nikkon camera, and we've been trying to take some pics of my 75 gallon planted. Here's a link to some pictures we took last month, nothing special just trying to get the main idea of the tank. However, i'd love to get some tips on taking pictures like amano's seen here. Now obviously i get that some aspects i simply won't be able to change or achieve, so I'm just looking for some general advice:
-How to achieve such a black backdrop
-How to concentrate lighting on plants
-Getting tank to look great in a picture

Lighting on my tank is 4x 54 watt t5HO, which i can turn off 2 at a time (to lessen exposure)

Appreciate any advice


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's a really good article written by J. Baliban over on his site:
http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_PhotographyPointAndShoot.aspx

It is for a point and shoot camera, but covers a lot of the basic concepts maybe you can start from, and then keep improving as you become an expert with the Nikkon...


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Did you guys get an SLR or is this a point and shoot?

Amano uses supplemental lighting as you want a balanced out spread of lights and sure enough the light hood can create hot spots where colors can get washed out.

The great thing about SLR you have the full capability to mess with shutter speed, aperture, ISO (the holy trinity). Although P&S are starting to include this into there features, SLR's will has a leg up on performance.

One of the first things you can do is get a tripod, an almost absolute must when taking full tank shots. The shots will be level and yields shots that don't have the effects of your hand shaking.

Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Come join me at AGA this year

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...6-aga-convention-2010-getting-final-shot.html

jB


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason's presentation at AGA was very helpful. But he needed another hour to flesh things out some.


----------

